# Not sure if transmission is shot....please help



## justagirl94GXE (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello People,

I have one of those mystery type things going on. I was heading to work, had driven down my street, up a hill and was getting on the freeway. I was on the freeway, changing lanes but, when I got in the fast lane and stepped on the gas...I got nothing!! I had to coast the car back to the shoulder.

The car has about 174k on it and gets an oil change quite regularly but, I just realized that the transmission fluid was getting changed. The transmission fluid was black draining out of the car and the plug had some sludge on it...gross. The crazy thing is that the transmission pan seems to sit on top and there is no filter. Crazy, yes?

So, there's new fluid in it and I've been moving the shift arm by hand and still my baby won't respond. 

I wasn't having any slipping problems and I love my Maxima it runs great and floats down the highway. Why would it just stop working like that? 
I mean I was literally in the fast lane and stepped on the gas and got no reponse. When I got it towed home, I checked the gears again and nothing...no drive, no reverse. No response, except the cylinoide clicking like it wants to engage.

Has this happened to anyone? Does anyone have any info or ideas they can share?

I'm very, very, very poor and don't want to believe that my tranny is gone. I have no one to help me figure out what my be wrong and can't afford to take it to the shop. I am hoping that maybe a wire came loose or there's a cylinoide that slipped. 

I appreciate any and all information and suggestions. Please...please...please...Help ME!!! Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Is the ATF level at the full mark; check it while tranny is fully warmed up and engine idling.

If the ATF was black and had a burnt smell to it, then the tranny clutch disks are probably shot.

What type of fluid was used? The ATF should be Dexron-III.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Black fluid = dead trans


----------



## Awesome X (Oct 29, 2008)

same Promblem. I have been told it is a switch in the top of the trans.


----------



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

*sludge around the drain plug*

If you have black fluid and sludge around the drain plug then you need a replacement trans, the sludge is actually little metal bits of the inside of your trans, you can try to get a used trans from a junk yard try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market but you need to know how to remove and replace a trans or find a local mechanic who will install it for you if provide the trans, it says a little if you do some legwork. I just did this job on my 93 and I think it was fairly easy and worth it for such a wonderfull car.

good luck
:woowoo:


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

I know this is an old post , but I am just adding some info to help someone in the future. Many techs believe not change the fluid, if it has not been changed according to the correct change interval prior to having not more than 75K miles (50 K is better) on the trans. The trans has too much wear and fluid change can cause the trans to fail early. The old fluid creates a condition called varnishing and the new fluid will dissolve the varnish and sludge, which then plugs the valve body and other parts. Also, trans flush that shops are selling is usually not required by most mfrs and some cases can cause trans damage. The correct drain and replace interval takes remaining fluid in the torque converter into account.


----------

